# R34 GTT and GTR bodywork



## leeroy_25 (Dec 19, 2006)

I have found a lot of threads on the differences which yes there are lots and most of which I could work out from the changes in the R33 marque. However what I have not found for certain yet is whether the chassis and bodywork are fundamentally the same? Sure the front end suspension will be different but unlike the R33 is the body the same width and same panels for both GTT and GTR? Is the rear suspension the same track and wishbone setup? I have seen a few GTT GTR look alikes and it is hard to tell the difference from the outside to my untrained eye!

Thank you
Lee


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

From what I've been told I can tell you that the floor plan of the GTT is different to the GTR? My understanding is that the R32 33 & 34 GTR floor plans are similar? (if I'm wrong I'm sure someone will correct me ...

Hope that helps mate?


----------



## leeroy_25 (Dec 19, 2006)

I can imagine there is some difference there to accommodate the 4WD.. Really I am more interested to know if the bodywork is all the same and suspension and track.

Cheers
Lee


----------



## turbob12 (Nov 3, 2002)

R34 gtr wings will bolt directly onto a GTT but you have to use the gtr strengtheners (I think their called strengtheners, they're the spacers tha sit under the wings)

The standard bonnet will fit too, I used GTT hinges and had to weld an ectra plate on to reach the gtr bolts.




























GTR MFD housing fits into where the gtt has the gauge pods on the dash.


----------



## leeroy_25 (Dec 19, 2006)

That is a very nice looking car.. Good work. Thanks for the info as well. So what is the difference in the GTR wings then? are they a little wider? Are the rear arches the same on both? I realy cannot see any difference in pics of them!?

Interesting on the computer as well.. I guess the harness' in both are essentially the same then or did you need to do some wirng for it?

Basically I am asking as I am thinking about a project down the line and I have been an R33 man up until now but the R34 is growing on me! Being that it is a project what I have in mind does not warrant spending out on a GTR!

Have you put GTR seats and bits in yours too or still got the GTT interior?

Thank you
Lee


----------



## turbob12 (Nov 3, 2002)

I've got a Recaro drivers seat which was in the car when I bought it just over a year ago, the rest is standard gtt.

The gtr wings are wider at the arches but the line down the side of the bonnet is the same for the gtr and gtt so you could fit gtr wings with a gtt bonnet. The difference is how the bolt to the car along the length of the wing under the bonnet, the gtr wings have a spacer under them (I have the part numbers for these) as standard so you bolt the spacer to the car then the wing to the spacer where as on the gtt you bolt the wing directly to the car.

All other mounting bolts on the wing are the same and the fitment around the headlights is the same.

The gtr has a different wiring harness for the mfd so you'll need to do a bit of re-wiring but there's plenty info online with pics to show whats required.

I've got a pair of fibreglass gtr wings in my loft that will bolt straight onto a gtt without the spacers if you need them.

The conversion is deffinately worthwile as, in my opinion, it really improves the looks of the gtt.


----------



## leeroy_25 (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks for that.. And rear end wise? I keep loking is the rear slighlty wider on the GTR?
The front bumper is different to match the bonnet as well right? Or is that just different model variations have a slightly different kit?

Cheers
Lee


----------



## turbob12 (Nov 3, 2002)

You need a gtr front bumper to match the wings and you'll need a gtr bonnet to match the bumper.

You need rear arch extensions to widen the rear. 

Have a look at these and it'll give you a better idea

R34 gtt to gtr kit
Skyline R34 GTT - Nissan - www.jdltuning.com

gtt to gtr east bear kit
Skyline R34


----------



## leeroy_25 (Dec 19, 2006)

Perfect.. Thank you.. Just what I needed.

Lee


----------

